# CPC-A Certified medical doctor, seeking Coder positions



## teeja79 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi
I have cleared my CPC exam recently. Now seeking a coding position in a healthcare setup.I am a medical doctor by proffession so have good knowledge in terminology, anatomy and the procedures.

Can see my resume at  http://www.healthecareers.com/cst/candidate/TEEJA10904.

Teeja Martin

Ph :-3399270628
200 Bedford Road
Apt 2E
Woburn
MA


----------

